# Finally...Grinder update!



## funinacup

have a decent machine for the house!

2005 Gaggia Classic, completely standard (including crappy plastic tamper) serviced twice by Gaggia Uk, all for the bargainous price of £50!

Plans are the usual;

Rancilio wand

Bottomless pf

Proper tamper

Caffeine high


















Thanks

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## profspudhed

Fifty quid!?! You got a bargain and a half there

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

I certainly did







took it for a spin this morning, works nicely!

Regardless, its now with David (Domestic Espresso) for a check up and a rancilio steam wand.

More updates once I've picked it up next week (in london for rest of week)

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BanishInstant

It does look good, and even better after the wand mod.


----------



## sandykt

The Rancilio wand should make a big difference to the milk frothing.


----------



## funinacup

Collected the machine today - health check came back positive, barely any scale and all parts in good working order. Had a new group seal for peace of mind.

Here are a couple of pictures of it with its newly fitted Rancilio steam wand, Gaggia bottomless pf, and 58mm tamper



























made some nice coffee with it tonight. Going to pick up some new beans tomorrow and a grinder purchase could be on the cards this weekend


----------



## BanishInstant

It's all coming together nicely


----------



## sandykt

Well done, its looking good


----------



## Clement VIII

Fifty Pound!?

Wow, just, wow







.

I like the tamper, when I first saw it I thought it was an old style car horn


----------



## funinacup

Clement VIII said:


> I like the tamper, when I first saw it I thought it was an old style car horn


I wish it was! haha.

Quick update;

Went from using this for a few weeks temporarily:










then got bored with the inconsistent grind and ordered this, received it yesterday:










so now my coffee area looks like this;










more in a sec (damn picture limit







)


----------



## funinacup

So at 4/6/11 my setup consists of;

2005 Gaggia Classic with Rancilio steam wand & bottomless Gaggia Pro Portafilter

6month old Ascaso i-mini steel grinder (conical burrs)

58mm heavyweight convex tamper

HappyDonkey milk pitcher (0.4ltr)

Motta pitcher (0.6ltr)

HasBean cappuccino cups

current beans are;

HasBean Bolivia Finca Machacamarca

Square Mile's Spring Espresso Blend

Also you may know I'm organising a Rosettas for Relief fundraiser - Stuart from Espresso-Products was kind enough to donate this as the winning prize;



















A bespoke laser engraved Pro-Tamp 58mm Signature Heavyweight black anodised tamper and custom engraved tamping stand with tamper rest - I am over the moon with it and overwhelmed by Stuarts generosity and support







Everybody go buy things from Espresso-Products now please


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Looks the biz









Shame I can't afford the 1500 mile round trip or I'd have a go myself....


----------



## funinacup

Wee update, had a tidy and bought some 3oz and 7oz cups from coffeecups.co.uk




























Getting there!

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomss

I like!


----------



## thomss

what Grinder is that you have now?


----------



## funinacup

An Ascaso i-steel, does the job quite well









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

UPDATE:

Managed to acquire a knock out drawer;










and bought myself a Motta tamper so I have the option of flat + convex bases


----------



## ChiarasDad

Looking better all the time!

What's next? VST baskets? PID?


----------



## funinacup

I bought a 17g VST basket through the group buy so waiting on that.

I've been considering a PID on and off. The geeky side of me wants to do it, while the sensible side says to wait for a machine with a bigger boiler! Who to listen to?!


----------



## funinacup

UPDATE!

Sold the Ascaso grinder to Ben (seeq) to make room for my latest investment...










Anfim Caimano









could use new burrs but works well, lovely doser (my favourite feature) compared to the Mazzers and Macaps I've used this is the cleanest by far.

Ill get more pictures up of the old/new burrs and a comparison video showing the dosing of mazzer vs anfim









Michael

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup

A couple more pictures...

Adjustment collar with hopper removed










Collar and burr-set removed and cleaned (was disgusting!)










Doser after a scrub + hoover










Lower burr carrier after a clean


----------



## MikeHag

Ooo. Nice grinder. Looks shiny too.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Now that's what I call a grinder!

I'd love to hear what you make of it once it's fully up and running.


----------



## funinacup

Yeah I can't wait to get the new burrs installed and get it re-dialed in!

How much should I run through the grinder to let it settle in to a consistent grind size? A kilo?


----------



## Glenn

Try 5-10 kgs at least

I find that they tend to grind a little faster after a couple of kilos too then settle into a nice rhythm


----------



## BanishInstant

That is a serious piece of kit.


----------



## funinacup

As promised, a comparison video between our Mazzer at work and my Anfim -


----------

